# NFC North predictions



## Recurvenator

1-Packers (Best QB in division)
2-Vikings (Drama Queen won't last the year.....serious injury :beer: )
3-Lions (one of the most improved teams in NFL)
4-Bears (Cutler=INT)


----------



## KEN W

Vikes.....best defense in the division.Return all 22 starters

Pukes.....weak offensive line....QB won't make it through the season
Bears....Mike Martz will improve offense
Lions.....can only move up when you are consistantley at the bottom


----------



## Csquared

I gotta put my money on Ken's prediction. I think the Vikes are good enough even without Favre to beat everyone but the packers, and a healthy Favre gets them at least the one win they'll need against GB. But I hope no one gets hurt. I lose interest when the best players are out.


----------



## speckline

Packers
Queens 
Bears 
Lions

Bears did alot in the off season to improve, but I think it's system that's flawed.
Queens need to protect Brat. He got his arse handed to him last night while playing only 4 downs. I will enjoy watching their first game against the Saints. They will be all over Brat. Possible ending his career for good.
Packers defense was exposed last year in several games. They will need to have that fixede if they are going to be as good as some think they will be. Major issue is with aging secondary.
I think the NFC champs will come out of the NFC north!! :thumb:


----------



## bandman

Vikes 13-3(losses=Saints away, Patriots away, Packers away) Going to dominate at home once again and AD is really out to prove himself this year  
Packers 12-4(losses=Giants, Vikings, Falcons, Patriots)
Bears 9-7 (losses=Cowboys, Giants, Packers, Vikings, Patriots, Eagles, Jets)
Lions 4-12 (wins=Rams, Bills, Bucs, Dolphins)

Hate picking the Saints loss because the Vikes are going to come out with a huge chip on their shoulder after last year and a lot of the trash talking this off-season, but I'm giving way to last year's champs Champs and home field advantage. 31-27


----------



## Longshot

Well thought out prediction bandman, but I am going to have to disagree on the top two. 

Packers 
Queens 
Bears
Lions


----------



## TK33

The top of the Division all depends on Rogers. He is far from the best qb in the conference, he has done nothing so far. He has not won a big game, he has put up big numbers against good teams but that is only because he has done it when they are in deep 2 coverages protecting a big lead. Rogers does throw a nice ball but until he gets rid of his Bernie Kosar happy feet and love of taking the sack he will only get the packers to the wild card. The thing is he knows all this, whether he changes is yet to be seen. I agree the pack are questionable on both lines. They are solid everywhere else. Hawk and Matthews could shut down any team's running game, except one. Thanks to a guy from Carrington, ND.

The NFC Norris has a tough non conference schedule this year. Both the Vikes and Pack could have injury troubles early.

The Saints are going to be the most penalized team in the first 4 weeks of the regular season. Last nights game proved that, they looked like a bunch of classless jerks. Colston racked up 20 yards of penalties in 3 plays. They embarrassed the league and the officials last year in the playoffs and that will come back to bite them early this year. I can't imagine the refs enjoyed having the league explain their missed calls for two weeks after the NFC Championship game. Also Brees might find himself with a bullseye on his head also, he isn't exactly the biggest qb in the league. The last thing the saints need is for Brees to go down. The Katrina stuff needs to stop also, that has been beaten to death.

Urlacher was hurt again the other night, he is the one guy in the NFL who can single handedly win a game. Can't count the bears out, they may be a sleeper.

The Lions still suck. Am I the only one that cannot stand to watch Matt Millen on TV?????? He talks like he is some sort of an expert and how all these other teams make such poor decisions and play so terribly. Most NFL Cheerleaders could have done a better job as GM of the Lions than he did. He was a great player but a horrible executive. He needs to go away, maybe him and Dierdorf (also a great player)could be locked in a room until one or two go down from heat exhaustion. Hell I'd rather have Harris Barton in the booth than those two idiots. God knows how annoying he was.

Vikes 12-4 Vikes with a tie breaker
Pack 12-4
Bears 10-6
Lions 5-11


----------



## Csquared

They must not televise Bear pre-season games out there, Tony !!! 

The only way the Bears are gonna win 10 games is if they're played the same way Blagojevich's jury was handled :wink:

My fiancee and most of my friends are avid Bear fans, and they are already prepared for a dismal season...helped along by the season the Cubs are having :beer:


----------



## Recurvenator

TK33,

WOW! They way your bashing the Saints, sounds like a case of sour grapes. :lol:

It's not the Saints fault that your favorite drama queen fumbled, choked, and threw the NFC Championship game away. :rollin:


----------



## TK33

Actually I am more irritated by the too many men on the field penalty.

Hey where were the Packers last yr during the NFC Championship Game? :withstupid: Better to lose the game than not even be in the game.

Yes, I hate the Saints. They apparently are the new darlings of the NFL since the Pats fell from grace.


----------



## Recurvenator

TK33,

What's with the :withstupid: ?

Just because I hate the queens, it doesn't mean I'm a Packer fan. Actually, I hate the cheeseheads too.

I can't decide which I think is more idiotic, a bunch of drunks without shirts wearing a cheese hat in the middle of winter at a Packer game, or a bunch of cweers wearing face paint, yellow fake hair in pig tails, a hat with horns, and purple.

As obnoxious as Packer fans are, I'll give 'em credit, they are loyal. Queenie fans on the other hand are very fairweatherish. I guess that comes from 50 years of not winning a championship/Super Bowl. :rollin: I mean c'mon, even the Saints now have won a Super Bowl. Who Dat!


----------



## Csquared

> Just because I hate the queens, it doesn't mean I'm a Packer fan. Actually, I hate the cheeseheads too


.



> I can't decide which I think is more idiotic, a bunch of drunks without shirts wearing a cheese hat in the middle of winter at a Packer game, or a bunch of cweers wearing face paint, yellow fake hair in pig tails, a hat with horns, and purple


.

Dude, chill out a bit! I'm not sure what "cweers" are, but I'm pretty sure the fact that you typed it means you should lighten up.

This is the sports forum. That means we're all talking about things we have no control over or influence on. If you want to fight with someone, might I suggest the politics forum :wink:

But it's easy to see what you do NOT like Recurvenator, but I don't recall seeing where you've posted what you do like, as most of the rest of us have. So feel free to fill us in. :wink:


----------



## TK33

> TK33,
> 
> What's with the ?


2 Reasons, #1-you are on your knees for Rogers like you are in the media.

#2- you must not have watched all the NFC game last year. Yes Favre threw a bad pick but AP coughed it up how many times, a bad 12 man on the field penalty, a slough of missed 15yd penalties by the officials, and the Saints still needed OT and another AP fumble to win the game. They got a lot of gimmies from the officials in the NFC and the SB, just like the patties used to.



> They must not televise Bear pre-season games out there, Tony !!!
> 
> The only way the Bears are gonna win 10 games is if they're played the same way Blagojevich's jury was handled


I haven't seen them, although they appear to be struggling on Offense, they got Urlacher back, that can't hurt. They got a few more home games against tougher teams. I still think they can win 8 or 10.


----------



## Csquared

If they win 10 I'll buy you your favorite beverage, TK.

......then I'll get the money from the little woman, cause she'll be so ecstatic she won't care! :beer:


----------



## TK33

We'll see about the Bears.

I can't figure out why Childress kept TJoke and released Sage. If anything get rid of both of them.


----------



## Recurvenator

Well, so far the Pukers are in 1st place and the queenies are in last. :rollin:

The Lions got ripped off with the called back TD. Bears didn't look good at all, but good enough to beat the queenies. oke:

Let's hope the Dolphins bring their A game next week. :thumb: If they do and win, can you imagine all off the queenie fans starting out 0-2? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## TK33

Csquared said:


> If they win 10 I'll buy you your favorite beverage, TK.
> 
> ......then I'll get the money from the little woman, cause she'll be so ecstatic she won't care! :beer:


I am nearly one third of the way to Jack Daniels. :beer: :thumb:

Both the Pack and the Vikes have some real issues on offense. All of the sudden these bears are 3-0, add that to the list of issues.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Well, after watching some of last nights game, I'm not too concerned with the Vikes start. They should be able to compete with both the Pack and Da Bears. Packers are way too undisciplined. Da Bears have a horible o-line, Cutlers still a wild card. I think they all have good defenses, but I like the Vikes better.

Where are the Packer fans this morning??? oke:


----------



## Longshot

Here! :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## speckline

That game hurt!! :crybaby:


----------



## Csquared

TK33 wrote:


> I am nearly one third of the way to Jack Daniels.


No one will be calling ME Jimmy the Greek anytime soon! PM me your address, Tony. I might as well get it wrapped up! I sure missed that by a mile! :eyeroll:

HUNTNFISND wrote:


> Where are the Packer fans this morning???


We're here, but I hope the packer players are running until about Thursday! Now we know what it looks like when grown men try to play football with their heads deeply implanted in their rectums. A TD called back, 2 interceptions negated, the 3rd and VERY long conversions...all due to penalties....absolutely unacceptable! Then add the fact the special teams played like a "B" team in JFL. How long until they can look themselves in the mirror after forcing their kicker to make one tackle and attempt another?

HOWEVER, they say teams are representative of the character of their leadership (or lack thereof), so we shouldn't be too surprised knowing what we now know about McCarthy. :wink:


----------



## 9manfan

I thought both teams looked very ordinary, the Bears should be 2-1 with Green Bay, after watching that game, I have a better outlook on the Vikes, we can beat both them teams,,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!


----------



## MOB

9manfan said:


> I thought both teams looked very ordinary, the Bears should be 2-1 with Green Bay, after watching that game, I have a better outlook on the Vikes, we can beat both them teams,,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!


Keep drinking that gay lavender koolaid!


----------



## 9manfan

MOB said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought both teams looked very ordinary, the Bears should be 2-1 with Green Bay, after watching that game, I have a better outlook on the Vikes, we can beat both them teams,,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep drinking that gay lavender koolaid!
Click to expand...

Don't worry,,,,I will,,, :lol: ,,,,


----------



## 9manfan

The Pukers are looking very ordinary,,,,,very lucky to win that game against the Lions,,,,


----------



## KEN W

I've been gone for a week to Canada.What happened to the Pukes and the Bears????? :beer: :beer: :beer:

The Bears offensive line is about as bad as there is....Cutler will be in the hospital if that continues.And the great Puker defense can't stop them???? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Csquared

Ken, what you missed was a total lack of activity here. This thread was curiously quiet. It seems most here only want to talk when the Packers or Vikings lose. :eyeroll:

The Bears loss means I'm one step closer to keeping about $30 :wink: , but if they don't fix their protection issues they'll run out of quarterbacks by halftime next week 

Is anyone ready to take the Lions seriously yet?


----------



## TK33

9manfan said:


> The Pukers are looking very ordinary,,,,,very lucky to win that game against the Lions,,,,


Rogers also looked incredibly ordinary too. The Pack is lucky that the Lions fumbled deep in their own end and gave them a gift TD. Yet the pack still needed a PI to score. That was Rogers only really good ball of the game.

The Lions are inching their way closer to being a threat. By next year there will be a lot of parody in division. Don't count the Bears out yet. Their defense and special teams are going to take them farther then most think.


----------



## 9manfan

TK33 said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pukers are looking very ordinary,,,,,very lucky to win that game against the Lions,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Rogers also looked incredibly ordinary too. The Pack is lucky that the Lions fumbled deep in their own end and gave them a gift TD. Yet the pack still needed a PI to score. That was Rogers only really good ball of the game.
> 
> The Lions are inching their way closer to being a threat. By next year there will be a lot of parody in division. Don't count the Bears out yet. Their defense and special teams are going to take them farther then most think.
Click to expand...

I agree, the Lion's are very close to being a very good football team, the next 4 games will probably tell us how the Vikes will be, the Bears 3-0 start was a fluke and the pukers are having injury issues in the secondary, long way to go yet this year,,,,


----------



## MOB

J-E-T-S, JETS, JETS, JETS. They're my second favorite team this week! Go JETS!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

MOB said:


> J-E-T-S, JETS, JETS, JETS. They're my second favorite team this week! Go JETS!


I think you better start worrying about the Redskins, your running game and safety position. Looks like Lynch is headed to the Seahawks! oke:


----------



## 9manfan

HUNTNFISHND said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> J-E-T-S, JETS, JETS, JETS. They're my second favorite team this week! Go JETS!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you better start worrying about the Redskins, your running game and safety position. Looks like Lynch is headed to the Seahawks! oke:
Click to expand...

I didn't think the pukers had a secondary, at least the Lion's made it look like that, Go Skins,,,, :beer: ,,,,


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> J-E-T-S, JETS, JETS, JETS. They're my second favorite team this week!  Go JETS!


Come on Redskins....McNabb takes apart the Pukes defense. :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## speckline

Heard a news report that Moss was being traded back to the queens. May help the prima dona brat farvre out. :eyeroll:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Should be an entertaining monday night game in NY with Moss back in purple! :beer:

Can't wait to see him and Brett shred the cheese heads defense in a few weeks! :bop:


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Heard a news report that Moss was being traded back to the queens. May help the prima dona brat farvre out. :eyeroll:


Just heard it's a done deal,we will now torch the Puker's secondary,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longshot

9manfan said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard a news report that Moss was being traded back to the queens. May help the prima dona brat farvre out. :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard it's a done deal,we will now torch the Puker's secondary,,Go Vikes!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I predict we will all be hearing the excuses as to why Favre and Moss didn't do squat against the Jets coming next Tuesday. I'm guessing Moss will need a tissue come Monday night after the game. I would bet Favre will be pushing hard for a win against the Jets though. If they score early and can get the NY fans booing thier team, the Queens will have a chance.


----------



## 870 XPRS

".....and the silence you hear is lambeau field"

One of my favorite quotes of all time when the vikes came in and moss torched them.


----------



## Csquared

> I predict we will all be hearing the excuses as to why Favre and Moss didn't do squat against the Jets coming next Tuesday.


You could well be right, Longshot. But my money is on the fact that none of those excuses will come from Favre unless he's blaming himself. I heard Rodgers place more blame on other team members (offensive line) in one press conference than I heard Favre do in all the years I've watched him. STILL haven't heard him mention how a fumble kept him from another Superbowl :wink:

I predict the anti-Favre rhetoric will increase now as most here start to comprehend the defensive challenges of having the ball snapped to Favre with Moss on one side and Rice on the other. :beer:

And almost 3 full weeks to get in sync before they go to Lambeau together


----------



## 870 XPRS




----------



## KEN W

The Pukes will need the crying towel .....they have no running game and once again passed up the chance to get 1 from Buffalo.Another Ted Thompson "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I was reading the Green Bay Gazette want ads.....

Groundskeeper needed.....must be able to keep Randy Moss out of the endzone. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 9manfan

[I predict we will all be hearing the excuses as to why Favre and Moss didn't do squat against the Jets coming next Tuesday.[/quote][/quote]

Not from me, if we go 2-2 in the next 4 weeks I'll be happy, after those 4 weeks we should be jellin pretty good , really don't care if we win the divison, as long as we are in the playoffs, we will be able to beat any team on the road at the end of the year, hello SUPER BOWL ,, :beer: ,,


----------



## Csquared

Whoah, wait a minute, 9man...I didn't say that !!!!


----------



## MOB

1-2 with a close win over the Lions and now a trade for Moss and you've just punched your ticket for the 
superbowl? Wow, that purple Kool-aid is some goofy **** man! It must be made with Everclear! It's too bad you can't trade for a good coach, Childresss is great at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory! He's a real BJ (Boy Jenius), just watch and listen to him. How about your offensive line? I predict 1 and 6 after the Patriots game with a lot of tears and excuses. Anyone remember Hershel Walker? It's like another Hershel Walker trade all over again, with a good(?) player, stupid coaching and more excuses, while the Cowgirls or Patriots reap the benefits and win a couple of Superbowls!


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> The Pukes will need the crying towel .....they have no running game and once again passed up the chance to get 1 from Buffalo.Another Ted Thompson "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I was reading the Green Bay Gazette want ads.....
> 
> Groundskeeper needed.....must be able to keep Randy Moss out of the endzone. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


Gomer, I mean Kenny, where have you been? Did you plan a hunting or fishing trip on the queens bye week? I see you're still hooked on that lavender Koolaid, try the Green stuff some time, it helps you think clearer. 
Mark


----------



## TK33

MOB said:


> 1-2 with a close win over the Lions and now a trade for Moss and you've just punched your ticket for the
> superbowl? Wow, that purple Kool-aid is some goofy &$#* man! It must be made with Everclear! It's too bad you can't trade for a good coach, Childresss is great at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory! He's a real BJ (Boy Jenius), just watch and listen to him. How about your offensive line? I predict 1 and 6 after the Patriots game with a lot of tears and excuses. Anyone remember Hershel Walker? It's like another Hershel Walker trade all over again, with a good(?) player, stupid coaching and more excuses, while the Cowgirls or Patriots reap the benefits and win a couple of Superbowls!


2-1 with a gift win over the lions for your packers. If the lions don't fumble on their own 15 and give the pack a TD the pack is 1-2 :rollin: They needed a PI flag to get a few more cracks at the endzone.

You want to talk O-Line????  Maybe Rogers could hold on to the ball a little longer. Go for 55 sacks this season.

The only reason the packers have any super bowls in recent memory is now wearing a Vikings jersey.

You know I hate to say it but there is a better than 50/50 chance that both the Pack and the Vikes suck this year.


----------



## Csquared

> The only reason the packers have any super bowls in recent memory is now wearing a Vikings jersey


And they showed their appreciation by throwing him away like an old pair of cleats :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan

Csquared said:


> Whoah, wait a minute, 9man...I didn't say that !!!!


My bad,,,sorry


----------



## 9manfan

MOB said:


> 1-2 with a close win over the Lions and now a trade for Moss and you've just punched your ticket for the
> superbowl? Wow, that purple Kool-aid is some goofy &$#* man! It must be made with Everclear! It's too bad you can't trade for a good coach, Childresss is great at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory! He's a real BJ (Boy Jenius), just watch and listen to him. How about your offensive line? I predict 1 and 6 after the Patriots game with a lot of tears and excuses. Anyone remember Hershel Walker? It's like another Hershel Walker trade all over again, with a good(?) player, stupid coaching and more excuses, while the Cowgirls or Patriots reap the benefits and win a couple of Superbowls!


It's not everclear, it's bourbon that makes it great,  , and we didn't exactly give up alot (3rd pick) to get Moss, I will not argue that Childress is not the best coach, everybody watching the NFL on sundays in their chair or couch is always a better coach, like I said in my earlier post, our O-line needs to step it up, and I truely believe we will be playing our best football at the end of the year, just hope we make the playoffs, every fan is entitled to a dream, aren't we,,, :beer: ,,,


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pukes will need the crying towel .....they have no running game and once again passed up the chance to get 1 from Buffalo.Another Ted Thompson "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I was reading the Green Bay Gazette want ads.....
> 
> Groundskeeper needed.....must be able to keep Randy Moss out of the endzone. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> 
> 
> Gomer, I mean Kenny, where have you been? Did you plan a hunting or fishing trip on the queens bye week? I see you're still hooked on that lavender Koolaid, try the Green stuff some time, it helps you think clearer.
> Mark
Click to expand...

Markie.....I'm like Radar O'Reilly.....I like grape Nehi

You still have no running game and that wizzard of a GM passed on 
Marshawn Lynch. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

And yes.....I did spend all of last week in Canada with no computer.


----------



## 870 XPRS

MOB said:


> 1-2 with a close win over the Lions


Correct me if i'm wrong here, but the vikes won 24-10 over the lions. A 14 pt win in the NFL is pretty solid, unlike a 28-26 gift that a certain drunken sconnie team pulled off.


----------



## rowdie

The Bears are in the lead with only one loss and its October 10th!!???

The Pack are who we thought they were, but will be in it at the end, maybe.

The Vikes could be good if they Favre can click with Moss. Should be in it at the end


----------



## 9manfan

The Pukers are digging a deeper hole with all the injuries,, oke: ,,

Coach Mike McCarthy says Aaron Rodgers' concussion could keep him out Sunday against Miami and Jermichael Finley needs knee surgery, though it might not end his season. Two key defenders, Clay Matthews and Ryan Pickett, also might not be available for the game.

Every Monday, Mike McCarthy meets with reporters on Monday at 11:30 a.m. to talk about the previous day's game. This time, the news conference started at noon. 
Not surprisingly, the team's doom-and-gloom medical report had him running behind.

Aaron Rodgers' overtime interception might be the last pass he throws for a couple weeks. He suffered a concussion on what McCarthy termed a "helmet-to-helmet blow" by the Redskins' Jeremy Jarmon on the play. Because of the NFL's new protocol for concussions, he'll need to be cleared by an independent doctor before he can even resume practice, much less be ready for Sunday's home game against Miami.

Considering the Bears' Jay Cutler sat out Sunday's game against Carolina because of a concussion sustained the week before against the Giants, there's a decent chance that Matt Flynn will get the start and Rodgers' 37-game starts streak will come to an end.

"We'll take the proper time to make sure he's fully recovered," McCarthy said. "It's definitely possible (he'll be out on Sunday). At a minimum, he'll miss some practice.

The news wasn't any better among the other injured players.

Star tight end Jermichael Finley will have knee surgery on Tuesday morning. McCarthy said he wasn't sure of the exact nature of the injury but said he would be "surprised" if it's season-ending, though that won't be determined until after the surgery has been completed.

According to Greg Bedard of the Journal Sentinel, the surgery will repair a torn meniscus in his right knee and will keep him out for three to six weeks.

NFL sacks leader Clay Matthews' hamstring strain isn't as severe as the one he suffered on Family Night, which kept him out for the entire preseason. Starting defensive end Ryan Pickett has a sprained ankle. McCarthy wasn't sure if either player would be ready for Sunday.

Among reserves, tight end Donald Lee will be out a couple of weeks with a chest sprain and safety/special-teams ace Derrick Martin will be out for "more than" a couple of weeks with a "pretty significant" knee sprain.

Meanwhile, inside linebacker Nick Barnett, who injured his wrist against Detroit and sat out Sunday's game, will have surgery on Wednesday. McCarthy hasn't ruled out Barnett returning late in the season. Plus, right tackle Mark Tauscher, who also was held out against Washington, is getting a second opinion on his shoulder sprain.

Now, the challenge is to scrape together what's left of what was considered a Super Bowl contender and somehow find a winning formula.

"I think the most important thing we need to do is be on top of projection with medical staff. Frankly, that's why we started this press conference so late. The medical meeting was a lot longer today. You really don't have a handle on it until probably mid-Tuesday. Once we get all the information today, we'll make some projections. It's important, particularly for your younger players, you want to give them the best opportunity to prepare to play the game. That's what everybody goes through that goes through injuries. Look at yesterday's game. It changes - it changes the way you call the offense. It really affects the special teams."

With the long-term prospects of some of these injuries, McCarthy has some difficult decisions to make in regards to who will stay on the 53-man roster in hopes that they can contribute down the stretch and who will be placed on injured reserve and replaced on the roster.

"Any time you deal with injuries, particularly this time of year, when you get up into the six- to eight-week mark, those are tough decisions to make," McCarthy said. "Every injury's different. The fact that individuals are having surgery, you should have a pretty clear-cut view of (his comeback schedule) exactly, based on the individual, the history of the individual, how the medical staff feels and so forth. I really can't speculate if we're going to hold on to one


----------



## KEN W

pup list:
bigby
harris
starks
the ONLY one for surely coming back after week 6 is starks. rumor is Bigby is not doing real well in his recovery, and harris isnt close to 100% either.

out for year:
barnett
grant
brunett
jolly
Peprah (just BLEW up his ankle)

going to miss significant time
matthews
lee
chillar
tauscher
finley


----------



## Recurvenator

KEN W said:


> The Pukes will need the crying towel .....they have no running game and once again passed up the chance to get 1 from Buffalo.Another Ted Thompson "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I was reading the Green Bay Gazette want ads.....
> 
> Groundskeeper needed.....must be able to keep Randy Moss out of the endzone. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


The only people crying are queenie fans.

By the way Ken, how that Moss thing work out?


----------



## MOB

Recurvenator said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pukes will need the crying towel .....they have no running game and once again passed up the chance to get 1 from Buffalo.Another Ted Thompson "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> I was reading the Green Bay Gazette want ads.....
> 
> Groundskeeper needed.....must be able to keep Randy Moss out of the endzone. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> 
> 
> The only people crying are queenie fans.
> 
> By the way Ken, how that Moss thing work out?
Click to expand...

Yes, the Packers and the queenies definately have far different strategies for developing players, spending money and trading away draft picks. How is it working out for the queens? :crybaby: How is it working out for Green Bay with "Ted Thompson's "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario "? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## MOB

With all the Packers injuries and players on IR, the depth and the performance of the backups is pretty amazing . It must have something to do with "Ted Thompson's "I don't know what I'm doing"Scenario."


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Let's wait and see if the Pack can win a playoff game before we crown their azzes! oke:


----------



## speckline

Absolutely agree! Da baby bears are still in the drivers seat :eyeroll:


----------



## Csquared

> by Csquared » Sun Aug 29, 2010 9:47 pm
> 
> If they win 10 I'll buy you your favorite beverage, TK.
> 
> ......then I'll get the money from the little woman, cause she'll be so ecstatic she won't care!


PM me your address, TK. I believe I heard JD was your brand. It will be on it's way as soon as I know where to send it.

Oh, and by the way, she IS ecstatic...so it's all good :wink:


----------



## Aleeshan20kat

Should be an entertaining monday night game in NY with Moss back in purple!


----------



## KEN W

Aleeshan20kat said:


> Should be an entertaining monday night game in NY with Moss back in purple!


You must have been asleep for a year....Moss doesn't play for the Vikes,and they don't play the Jets.It would help to know a little about American Footall :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

It's called spam Ken....they take a post from earlier on in a thread so it doesn't look as suspicious to get their links populated.


----------



## KEN W

870 XPRS said:


> It's called spam Ken....they take a post from earlier on in a thread so it doesn't look as suspicious to get their links populated.


I know.....I have been removing the spam web addresses from these for the past months.Still you would think they would be smart enough to find something current.


----------

